# Miui theme with No docked icons?



## jperry666 (May 11, 2012)

Is there a theme without any icons docked? I have searched but haven't come up with anything.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you referring to the hotseat (the bottom of the launcher)?

If you are, a lot of secondary launchers allow a no-hotseat version, and there is a no-hotseat mod for MIUI. But, it breaks a lot of stuff (basically, you can't add any apps to your screen... you have to move icons off the hotseat, apply patch, move around and arrange, and if you want to add more apps, you have to apply a patch to put the hotseat back on first otherwise it breaks a bunch of stuff.)


----------

